# Ntl/Virgin Media



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone know what time their cancellations department is open till??

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

it always used to be open til 8pm when I worked for them... not sure what is based in the UK now tho


----------

